# Kurze, lustige Filmchen - z.T. schwarzer Humor!!!



## Tobi.Borsti (12 Okt. 2006)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Witzchen und Sport*​

*Nachdem ja gestern meine "Stellung 69" recht gut angekommen ist werde ich mal in diesem Bereich etwas posten!!!*

*Für die Sportskanonen unter euch: mutiger Radfahrer!*  

*Link: * http://www.megaupload.com/?d=15OH8JXF


*Auf der Rolltreppe - auch das kann gefährlich sein!!!  

Link: * http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KEQ85FGX


*Fang die Maus!!!  

Link:* http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZZUBON9B


*Texthilfe beim Film: darum können die Schauspielerinnen immer den Text!!!  

Link:* http://www.megaupload.com/?d=T5GOMG37


*Sport: na ja dass Turnen gefährlich ist haben wir ja immer geahnt, gell!!!  

Link:* http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TP8BE4UI


*Und zum Schluß 2 mal unsere Fußballer - bei so wenig Geld kann man einfach nicht mehr erwarten!!!  

Link 1: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GO69N2ZE
Link 2:* http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9LN5WL3I


----------



## rise (12 Okt. 2006)

Habe noch nicht alle gesehen...werd mir sie später anschauen.
Aber das was ich gesehen habe verdient ein :thumbup:


----------

